# 407 lb Rabun County Bear pics added



## Coon Dog (Sep 24, 2011)

pic added sorry so late


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 24, 2011)

Atta boy CD that is a stud!!! Bet ya'll had fun dragging that one out.


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a hoss nice bear!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2011)

Full GROWN!! Congrats.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats!!!  That is a full grown one for sure!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 24, 2011)

Just looking at that pig makes my guts ache


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a nice bear!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice little bear hehe
Let's hear the story and I'll add a log to the fire.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 24, 2011)

Big Ole Bear rite there. Man his head is as wide as your shoulders, and look at that gut.

Nice, he won't be eating any baby animals any longer


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, NICE...  I want one...


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 24, 2011)

What a hoss! How far did you have to drag him?


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 24, 2011)

*bear story*

I swore I would not shoot another 1 some folks I no have 50 acres or so in rabun co and had saw a big bear around there but had not saw it for awhile well it came back one morning it was in a big whiteoak tree out by the house they called me and wanted it gone I told them I would come look around they had a big oak ridge that looked good bear scat bear trail and all and it was high just like I like well I decide that I had killed them before in a tree and on the ground but but not out of a ground blind I set one up and hunted it 3 times no luck then one morning at first light here he come down the trail at 20 yards I shot him on the left side and he bit around where the arrow went in thats why the exit is back but still no guts ran about 50 and died I did not think he was that big he was a short fat bear no ground shrinkage I thought 300 lbs then I walked up 2 him had to get help to move him going to get half body mount done


----------



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2011)

How long was the drag and how many?


----------



## 900 Shooter (Sep 26, 2011)

Congrats! Great Bear, if you need him measured for Pope & Young let me know.


----------



## broach0018 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice Bear!  Congrats to you!!  Should make a great mount!


----------



## wooddog (Sep 26, 2011)

Thats really a nice bear


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 26, 2011)

Macdaddy right there. Good for you my friend!


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW!! That is an awesome bear!! Congrats! I know you were and still are excited!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 26, 2011)

Now that's what dreams are made out of.  CONGRATS!!  My only question is HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET THAT OUT OF THE WOODS?!?!  It took 5 of us and a stout army stretcher to get my dads 307 pound bear out of the woods years back.


----------



## childers (Sep 26, 2011)

how did you get it out of the woods and into a truck? It must have taken a tractor or loader


----------



## Coon Dog (Sep 26, 2011)

*Bear*

Always bear hunt up high on top of ridges if u can  find the sign there makes draging better all of my bears have been killed above roads on high ridge tops the big boy had two drag about 2 hundred yards took 3 men all down hill if anyone hunts chattahoocee wma I will tell you from the past richard russel highway always has good bear sign some spots better than others 2 of my bears came from around mile marker 4 or 5 up on the hill side not far off the road there are whiteoak trees up that road that almost dont have bark on them at all  from bears climbing them year after year killed 1 on martin branch road on left side about 1 mile up the road I have saw bears all over that place but thats where I killed the other 3 in the past never saw any other trucks up there during bow season when I was trying to shoot my first bear I hunted almost the whole bow season around   them mile markers saw 7 diffrent bears there before I got a shot at     one first big paved pull off on left past them mile markers going up    the mt always a bear in there but it is below the road a little bit but   not far im not a road side hunter but im not going deep and shooting   a bear


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 27, 2011)

That there's a big bear. Congratulations.


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats!  Great bear!


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 30, 2011)

thats a big un! congrats


----------



## Rem 742 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great bear !!!!!!!


----------

